
VW supervisory board demands inquiry into diesel fume tests - rbanffy
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-volkswagen-emissions-monkey/vw-supervisory-board-demands-inquiry-into-diesel-fume-tests-idUSKBN1FI0VR?feedType=RSS&feedName=businessNews&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=Social&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+reuters%2FbusinessNews+%28Business+News%29
======
bob_theslob646
Holy s __* they actually tested diesel fumes on people and monkeys

> On Sunday, German daily Stuttgarter Zeitung reported that EUGT also
> sponsored scientific studies testing nitrogen dioxide, a gas found in
> exhaust fumes, on people.

>It said around 25 healthy young people inhaled nitrogen dioxide in varying
doses over a period of hours at an institute belonging to Aachen University in
Germany.

This is what the headline is about.

>The German government said on Monday that any auto emissions testing on
monkeys or people were unjustifiable.

Definitely worth the read.

